# IBS-D Caused by stress



## danielka01 (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey, I'm new here.. but I have been having problems with managing stress to which it is causing IBS. I only usually get it when I am under stress. Now I'm having attacks several times a week. I don't know how to control this, I'm just sick and tired of it all! I get stressed, usually end up having a panic attack then getting bad stomach cramps and diarrhea.


----------



## terribletummy (Dec 30, 2010)

In my opinion I don't think stress causes it but contributes to it. Throughout my whole life I've always stressed and had my few stomachaches. But now, like you, it just doesn't go away. I've noticed that when I'm stressed or on the monthly it gets worse but I never go "normal" anymore.I believe that my ibs was caused by some acne medication I took for 2-3years during high school. I've gone to the dr. once but he just told me to relax and try a probiotic and metamucil. I'm on my vacation till feb. 22 and still no relief.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

There are lots of causes for our condition. Adrenalin is released in large amounts during periods of stress. Adrenalin can result in inflammation. (You can Google those two terms and find lots of references.) Inflammation is a classic cause of IBS-D. Even if you had a separate cause of your initial outbreaks, stressing over it can bring it on without any other inputs.(Just to make it worse, there are numbers of things from foods to environmental factors that can also stimulate inflammation. Once we have developed that pattern, I think it is pretty predictable that it will continue unless and until you address it.)At least, this has been my experience.Mark


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2011)

I have just started on a antidepresant and anxeity medication and so far it has helped a lot. I am more calm and do not get stressed out like I used to. I think my IBS-D has alot to do with stress and the anxeity. I would ask your doc for something to calm your nerves/stress. I would work my self up for a week before I knew I had to do something away from home, now I don't find myself worrying about the situation.


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

overitnow said:


> There are lots of causes for our condition. Adrenalin is released in large amounts during periods of stress. Adrenalin can result in inflammation. (You can Google those two terms and find lots of references.) Inflammation is a classic cause of IBS-D. Even if you had a separate cause of your initial outbreaks, stressing over it can bring it on without any other inputs.(Just to make it worse, there are numbers of things from foods to environmental factors that can also stimulate inflammation. Once we have developed that pattern, I think it is pretty predictable that it will continue unless and until you address it.)At least, this has been my experience.Mark


Very interesting Mark. I didn't know that adrenalin could cause inflammation. My IBS-D/SIBO/mystery ailment basically started after a period of severe emotional stress. That was the first time in my life that I had ever had a physical response to stress (hair loss, weight loss, alternating D and C) and my body has not been the same since. Oddly enough the stress that triggered those responses was not the worst stress I've experienced though.I would say that based on what you posted that stress could indirectly be the cause of IBS... and I wonder if stress could, in addition to causing inflammation, also cause the "intestinal waves" to be disrupted?


----------



## iwillovercome (Oct 3, 2010)

danielka01 said:


> Hey, I'm new here.. but I have been having problems with managing stress to which it is causing IBS. I only usually get it when I am under stress. Now I'm having attacks several times a week. I don't know how to control this, I'm just sick and tired of it all! I get stressed, usually end up having a panic attack then getting bad stomach cramps and diarrhea.


Hello! I sincerely believe stress and anxiety are at very least a catalyst - but I'm fairly sure a cause for my IBS-D. I (like everyone else) have been trying whatever I can think of, whatever someone suggests, etc... My anxiety was so bad that first thing when I woke up my tummy would start bubbling and I'd start getting nervous about it which would result in worsening of the symptoms... I just started doing self hypnosis a few days ago, and that's three mornings without waking up with a bubbly tummy. I take Imodium for now to control the symptoms while I work on the cause. I eat pretty healthy anyway and take supplements like a multivitamin and calcium. I also take a grape seed supplement like one of the members here suggested. The most improvement I have had though is through working on my thoughts and the anxiety/ocd issues. I am pretty sure some of the techniques I have learned are also taught in Cognitive Behavioral Therapy so you might look into that as well. Look into self hypnosis or other relaxation techniques like meditation. I meditate every morning!


----------



## your grateful serf (Nov 9, 2010)

If you have affordable access to a doctor and medication, you could get some medicine for anxiety. It's a band-aid on the problem, ofc, but benzos help me keep panic attacks away and also seem to soothe a lot of the spasms that contribute most to my D. If you don't have that access, try baths + chamomile tea. It seems dumb and mundane, but baths are the only thing that always helps with D for me (again, eases spasms and cramps), and the chamomile is both relaxing and good for your tummy. Plus, sometimes it just helps to know that you're doing something to try and manage a stressful situation. Also, don't be afraid to control your symptoms with drugs like Imodium, even if they're not as effective as you hoped. You can get stuck in a cycle of panicking, having a flare-up, panicking more because of the flare-up, getting sicker, etc... If you can get your intestines to calm down just enough for long enough, it will be much easier to get the stress levels under control.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi and welcome - Stress does not cause IBS but it certainly can make it worse. Once you have and IBS attack, worry and anxiety can set in as to when you will have it again - and this in itself is stressful. I tried everything I could for my IBS, and what helped the brain-gut connection was hypnotherapy - you can read about it in the links below, or feel free to ask any questions. I balked at this at first, as it seemed sort of out there, but many clinical trials have shown it to be very helpful and it there are many folks on this BB who have been helped with it. worth looking into at least... All the best to you.


----------

